# Just curious if anybody knows anything about the Pflueger Trion



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im looking at the pflueger trion fly reel and I was just curious if anybody has any experience with it or if anybody has any opinions about it. Im also wondering what size to get. I plan on using it mostly inshore. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been using the trion 8wt for about a year now and I'm very impressed with its performance. The drag has remained smooth and there is zero corrosion even though its gotten completely soaked in the kayak. For the money you can't beat them.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

thank you sir!


----------

